
Show HN: Only NBA Tweets from ESPN Stats & Info - assafmo
https://github.com/assafmo/nba-espn-stats-and-info
======
assafmo
I love [https://twitter.com/ESPNStatsInfo](https://twitter.com/ESPNStatsInfo)!

But I'm only interested in NBA tweets, so I created this over the last couple
of days.

Enjoy.

